# Owned And Never Worn



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Had this a couple of years and never took it out of it's box!









Brought in a job lot and now going back to it's previous owner in trade!

I'll let him tell you more if he wants to admit to having MarkF&Mac disease









Anyone else want to own up to buying watches and not even trying them on?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So what are you getting back in return


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

guess


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> guess


Some Timex


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Too easy, you all know my temptation!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Had this a couple of years and never took it out of it's box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice looking watch - if the trade doesn't go thru I'd be interested in that


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Bought a couple of NOS Quartz Orients last year, and only got them out of the box to photograph.

The (3 year old) ana-digi chrono would make a perfectly good daily beater, and the 1994-ish 100m Diver is very attractive on a big waterproof leather strap.

I think the problem is 'new-in-box' fetish, where, even though neither cost a fortune, I don't want to render them 'used' and risk scratches. Same reason I haven't worn my Black Monster bought before Christmas, though that doesn't have a box.

Perhaps I ought to stick to buying 'nearly new' with small scratches I can clean out of the acrylic using the famous pg technique.


----------

